# Water White Honey



## Judy Bee (Jul 4, 2006)

Fireweed honey is about the most water white, from what I've read. You'll need to get honey from an apiary where the bees only forage on fireweed. Alaska is a great place for this. Here's a link:
http://www.alaskahoneyman.com/ 

Also, some people in my bee club say that nectar from honey locust trees makes water white honey. There's a huge honey locust tree 2 doors down from me, which my bees adore, but it blooms around the same time as the horse chestnuts and produces more of a light amber. 

I believe the water white honey crystalizes rapidly, but this doesn't affect the taste.

[ October 13, 2006, 01:33 PM: Message edited by: Judy Bee ]


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

I have seen Honey so clear it looked like an empty jar. I asked and was told it was borage honey and was given a taste. I dont think I would have bought any if I had been a customer.
The thought that honey should at least be golden influences the taste buds.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

Does anybody have any pictures of water white honey?


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

I do, let me take a pic. and post it. Honey is from North Dakota, sweet clover


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I have extracted orange blossom honey that was water white. For certain you have to start out with newly drawn comb.


----------



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

Down here in Honduras and Central America there are many types of stingless bees, which are indigenous to the area. When researching them I came across this web site for a stingless bee project in El Salvador and a white honey made by them from a tree called Xukinay". 

http://www.bio.uu.nl/promabos/stinglessbeekeeping/

The following is from the same web site. This may be the tree that made the honey. Although it is spelled differently, the names would be pronounced the same.

http://www.bio.uu.nl/promabos/arbolesmeliferos/pdf_files/Xuqun%E1n.pdf

----------
Tom


----------



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

I had a " Borage" Honey this year. On the measurment of 0 to 60, 60 being the darkest, it measured 3mm!! And has yet to crystalize.The moisture was 14.3%. I love this honey.


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

How do you post pictures? I'm just not quick gifted computer wise to figure it out.


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.hostimage.biz/links/water-white-honey1

Here's a pic. of some honey that is water white. Sweet clover.


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry MadBowbee but you must have water problems in CA, The honey we are talking about is as clear as an empty jar.


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

Cherrio mate, you don't have to be a smart a__, this honey is from a semi load of honey which our packer paid me the "water white" price, which is more than the white price. Yes, there is honey that is clear, and you can see through it, but I thought by showing some commercial grade honey some would find it interesting. Also this was almost sugared, which changes how it looks.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

MadBowbee, the Santa Monica Mountain and San Gabrial Mountain ranges here in the Los Angeles County area abound with the Black Sage plant, that produces truly water white honey. Mild in flavor and never to granulate. Blossoms in May if we get good winter rain. June if low rain.
Walt


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

Walt, Yes, I have been impressed with how clear Sage honey is. A buddy in Fresno gave me some from the coast, I think North of Ventura. I keep hearing about water white honey never granulates. Is that true? I know star thistle doesn't granulate, but I have never seen it water white. So my question is are you saying that true Water White honey does not sugar? For how dry down south it was, did you make any sage this year?


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

MadBowbee, honey will granulate depending on the amount of glucose in the solution of honey. I have never seen pure Black Sage granulate. I do not think that any water white honey does not granulate. I just do not know.
You mention Star Thistle, I had been given a sample of it, the taste was out of this world. 
We received about 20" of rain last season in the foot hills where my yards are and things dryed up sooner than normal this Spring. I took about 2500 lbs. of sage and mixed sage this year.


----------



## Loch Ross Farm (May 31, 2016)

I just produced a water white honey, about 6mm on the Pfund Scale. The source for this was Black Locust, which is predominant on my property in the spring, and which produces white honey.


----------



## Loch Ross Farm (May 31, 2016)

I do. Can I post pics on this site?


----------

